# Will the ice be ok next week?



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have next Wed, Thurs, and Friday off going into the weekend. Do you guys think the 2 days they are forecasting in the mid to high 40's will impact the ice that much? I took these days off just to ice fish so hopefully it wont deteriorate to quickly! 


Linebacker43


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Shouldn't hurt it much at all. Ice is a good 10 and building on a lot of places. Just spud as usual and wear ice cleats. A lot of guys including myself have fished on 40deg+ days. I see the overnight lows are still pretty cold and back into the teens after. Stay safe.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Nope ice season will be over stay off the lake,, get your boat ready at home there will be nothing to see out there.....


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Depends where you’re at I’m sure, but ice here is nowhere near 10”. Maybe half that.
The warm terms won’t be as much a problem as the rain, that’ll be the determining factor.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

You should be good. 17 for a low Tuesday night in northern part of the state. Hopefully that forecast later next week does not predict a warming trend. Would really suck if we lost the ice early again like the last 2 years.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Depends where you are talking about heading. Ice on inland lakes up here is 8"-10" and solid clear for the most part. It will take more than 2 days barely above freezing to eat much of that away. As mentioned above, wear your spikes..... warm temps will make it all slick.

Too far out to tell for Erie if you ask me. Those conditions can change every other day.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i always loved getting a couple of warm days after a good freeze like we've had to go fishing. I've done it many times. but it does depend on where your located and how much ice you have.
sherman


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

It will just get sloppy on top from some snow melt, then hopefully it gets cold at night to freeze that up, time for the cleats to walk out.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. I will be out and about for sure then. As always, safety first


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

It would take a week of 40 degrees or more to hurt ice on Indian right now! Plus when lows go back below freezing at night, if freezes up what was lost that day! Check today and tonight's lows,,,, and tomorrows highs! It will put on another 2"!!! Ice formation is 1.8" over a 24 hr period with an average temp of 0-5 degrees! We will have 14" on some of Indian by Monday!!!!!!!!


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

It shouldnt damage the ice on most inland lakes. What usually ends the ice season is melted snows amd rain running down into the lake. Most lakes will have solid ice in the middle and 10 feet of open water around the edges when the ice is done


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

The high temp of any day in the winter last about 2 to 3 hrs. Then with the coming sunset, as we know lately, the temp drops fast.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

You should be fine. If it rains at all just stay away from where the water enters the lake and you should be fine.


----------



## Fishinfoolin (Apr 26, 2009)

A couple of days in the 40s won't matter, rain is the hardest on the ice. Winter isn't over by a long shot.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Just looked again, guessing it will be fine next week but don't like the temp trend on the extended forecast.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah I told someone this ice was gonna be around till late march...then they change the entire forecast for January. We will see, the ground is good and cold now and that can be a hard trend to easily break especially since its supposed to be the coldest time of year just ahead.


----------

